# Lawn mower recommendations



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't play with engines so electric is my thoughts . Any one got any feedback on Bosch ones ? Screwfix had a offer on a 1800 motor but it's stopped now. £150-160 is my limit really . Would like to think ? Should be able to get a half decent 1 for that amount


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Are you after a hover or wheeled one?

We just got this for our small garden that has a steep-ish slope in the middle and its perfect, works great

They sell the mower separate too i think, but all depends what you want

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homeba...over-lawn-mower-and-350w-grass-trimmer-451738


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

how bigs the garden - a light petrol machine might be a better option and they don't need to much looking after ?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Bosch one. Think it's the Rotak 37-14. Bought it for £99.99 from Wickes two years ago. I was going to look at cordless/Lithium battery ones but we had just moved in and SWMBO kept complaining about the grass not being cut. So I plumped for that one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Rotak-Electric-Rotary-Lawnmower/dp/B00UGF8EH0

It's okay. The cord is short so I always use an extension cable. The grass box is a bit flimsy but I take it apart to store and it's easy enough to put back together.

If I had to buy corded again, I would buy this one:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Rotary-Mowers/Bosch-Rotak-37-Ergoflex-Electric-Lawnmower/B00SBN0OBS

The reviews are better and it seems more robust.

Otherwise, look at buying cordless. No wires to worry about. No extension cord required. You're not tethered is any way.


----------

